# WANTED - 1930's Elgin Robin - LQQK



## dougfisk (Oct 24, 2012)

I would like to buy one of these.  I tend to favor original or project condition.  Please PM or email at dougfisk@yahoo.com with any offers or leads.


----------



## dougfisk (Nov 5, 2012)

still looking...


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 3, 2012)

still looking


----------



## dougfisk (Dec 10, 2012)

bump...


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 19, 2013)

still looking...


----------



## dougfisk (Feb 27, 2013)

'nuther bump


----------



## dougfisk (Jul 2, 2013)

it looks like this is going to be a long process...


----------



## burkebiz (Jul 9, 2013)

*1930's Elgin Original*

Doug ~

I just joined the forum. I believe I may have a relic for you. Have to go dig it out and snap a pic or two for you.
It's definitely a rehab - or parts - project.
I am in the Philly area.
Let me know if you still have interest...
Best ~
Kevin


----------



## bike (Jul 9, 2013)

*I think my pic*



dougfisk said:


> I would like to buy one of these.  I tend to favor original or project condition.  Please PM or email at dougfisk@yahoo.com with any offers or leads.




is the most poplular robin pic on the net! Wish I had her back!


----------

